# Where to buy herbicides?



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

I placed an order over a week ago with Seed World for Crossbow and sufactant. I never received any correspondence from them about my order. No return phone calls and no return emails. Googled reviews and it seems like the last week to two weeks the same has happened to a bunch of people. I canceled my order through paypal and want to order this stuff but it's impossible to find 1. in stock 2. a place that ships to nj.

Any recommendations?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

DoMyOwn and Solutions Pest and Lawn are links in the top bar of our site . . . Start there.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Also check the NJ hometown subforum for discussion about local sources.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I saw crossbow at home Depot last weekend.


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

dfw_pilot said:


> DoMyOwn and Solutions Pest and Lawn are links in the top bar of our site . . . Start there.


I never really noticed all those. But checking them out now. Thanks!


----------

